# New Year (January) weigh in



## Piccolina (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi all, (okay big breath, I can do this) this is my first time posting in regards to “weigh ins”, but as there's no time like the present...

I've decided this year to make the most cliché of cliché (lol) resolutions and try to loose some weight and become a bit fitter. Without quite literally writing a novel about my life, I guess that I should point out that there are some things that are “against me” in this quest, but regardless I have faith in myself and am quite good at sticking to things, so perhaps there is a bit of hope for my plan.  

What I mean by “against me” is that due to several severe medical conditions I am a bit limited in what I can do physically, and as well there are some foods which I am not able to eat. This point can be both a blessing and a curse, for example it's been years since I've touched soda, alcohol, carbonated drinks, caffeine, and many artificial chemicals/preservatives. As well I almost never have deep fried food (I can only think of one time in the past year) and cook mostly with my one non-stick frying pan (poor thing is sort of banged up though, it feel on the floor once and is now a bit out of shape). The down side is that there are some common every day foods that are off (or almost off) limits to me as well.

But nevertheless I've been eating pretty well for years to help my health issues. I just need to eat even healthier, and limit my intake of sugar. Since the 1st I've changed my diet a bit, and have not eaten any desserts or high fat foods. I've uped my grain and veg intake, and am trying to drink a bit more water. Over all I feel a bit hungry, but also good at the same time.  

I will come clean and say that despite the fact that we have a scale, I have not yet weighed myself. I may, but I had very traumatic experiences in my childhood regarding my weight (which was never high, I was a perfectly normal, healthy child! It's a really long story, which I won't go into now) and they've left me quite scared and scarred in this area. Luckily I have a very carrying husband who supports me, and loves me as I am – this helps a great deal in terms of emotional support. I need to muster up the courage to get on the scale, but tears flow at the mere thought of doing that. But I know that sometimes “demons” need to be conquered and I may soon stand tall (lol, not really I'm only 5”2) upon the scale, if only for my own knowledge. I will also measure the key areas on my body (waist, hips, arms, etc), this doesn't bug me as much for some reason.

I know it sounds absurd, but this is so hard for me. I've practically never even talked about my weight in public before, but you guys are also dear friends and I know that I'll find support here.  

Sorry for the long-winded rant, I guess what I want to say is that I'll be hanging out in the “weigh in” thread area from now on, to cheer you guys along and touch base with you about my own journey towards better health. Countless TIA for hearing me out.

*Best of luck to everyone in their health goals this year!*


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 5, 2006)

Jessica, I told you about my weight problem. I love to eat and I hate to excersise!
I was 102 lbs up until I had my kids, then I weighed 115. NOW at 5'3", I weigh 163, which I am down from 170 in November. I had gotten to 180 a few years back and having small bones, did not look good for me! I lost 60 lbs. by changing food and getting on treadmill, up to 4 miles a day. I stopped when we moved while we remodeled the house. Then gained back 40 and haven't lost it since. The people here don't care about your looks, just you being you. Your a sweet and caring person and that's all that matters except your health. You don't have to lose a ton of weight to be healthy. Just eat right and get about 30 minutes of daily excersise, even if it's walking around your house as vigorous as you are able. I don't do enough myself, but, if you want, we can be weight partners. You can im me anytime you want and gripe, cry, complain, whatever!! Good luck! You can do.


----------



## jkath (Jan 5, 2006)

You guys are shining examples of why I love this board. Whenever someone discusses something quite private, scary or difficult, there's always another member ready to be their supportive cheerleader.

I finally started my exercise regimen early last spring at 38. I was at the gym 6-8x/week, 1 hour each time. I loved the results. I'd never felt better. Then we started the process of selling our house and getting it ready.....
Packing up a house is certainly good exercise, and I did work my biceps!
But, then I got very ill for a couple of weeks....followed by the move....followed by the holidays (where I must just eat and be sedentary!)
I'm back at the gym, each morning, but it's been difficult for me. We moved to a nearby city, so my gym pass works at the location that's right up the street. Problem is, the machines are different! And, in different locations! I'm totally lost.  It's been really hard to exercise, when I'm limited to only a stairmaster, floor mats, inclines and cycling. I'm thinking of getting a trainer again for just a month to get me on a good regimen.
Short term goal: my h's big company banquet is in less than 3 weeks, and the dress I ordered is 1" smaller than my waist. (It's a 1940's themed banquet, so I had to really search for the right vintage gown.) I'm hoping my arms will look good and that I won't pop the side seaming out!


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm sure you'll look great, jkath! You always look wonderful in the pictures that I have seen. I'm glad that your strong enough to get back at the excersising. I just have to find the willpower and the want to and I'll be okay.
I was on my eliptical everyday for 1-2 hours in November and the start of December and then I got really sick and wasn't able to get on it. I lost the willpower then. I just need something to get me going again.


----------



## jkath (Jan 5, 2006)

Find a goal....even if it's one you have to make up! For example, find a reasonable date, and schedule a party at your house which includes not just the relatives! Or, perhaps make a mini-reunion of your old high school pals. 
How about if you reach your goal, you get to treat yourself to a day at the salon for the works!
Or, come to So Cal in the summertime and hang out with me at Disneyland 
(We'd both have to wear shorts!)


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 5, 2006)

I guess I could find a bathing suit that is within reason and hang it up where I can see it everyday. A real one, No strings


----------



## Constance (Jan 5, 2006)

As you all know, I'm pretty stove up. I was born with scoliosis, have 3 disks gone, the vertebrae are sitting askew, pinching nerves, plus bone spurs and arthritis in my back. Feet are messed up with bone spurs, periphreal neurapthy, and plantar faschitis. There is really no exercise that I can do, except some stretching exercises before I get out of bed in the morning.
That makes it harder to lose weight.
I'm 5'8" tall, and have gotten up to 170 lbs. I know that doesn't sound too bad, but my spine is so fragile that I really don't need to carry around that much weight. 
If any of you have any thoughts on ways for me to burn calories, I'd love to hear them.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 5, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> As you all know, I'm pretty stove up. I was born with scoliosis, have 3 disks gone, the vertebrae are sitting askew, pinching nerves, plus bone spurs and arthritis in my back. Feet are messed up with bone spurs, periphreal neurapthy, and plantar faschitis. There is really no exercise that I can do, except some stretching exercises before I get out of bed in the morning.
> That makes it harder to lose weight.
> I'm 5'8" tall, and have gotten up to 170 lbs. I know that doesn't sound too bad, but my spine is so fragile that I really don't need to carry around that much weight.
> If any of you have any thoughts on ways for me to burn calories, I'd love to hear them.


 
Can you go to a YMCA in your area? Or maybe ask your physician if there is somewhere you can swim that won't cost you anything?


----------



## pdswife (Jan 5, 2006)

I've seen a few shows Constance with seniors doing exersice from a chair.
They do a lot of arm movements and leg lifting.   Do a google search for 
"chair exercise for seniors" and it'll bring up a few ideas.


----------



## Constance (Jan 5, 2006)

Good ideas, Texas, but I live in the sticks, and don't drive. Still, I will talk to my doctor. He may have some suggestions.
Thank you for that idea, PDS! I will check it out!


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Jan 5, 2006)

Here we are in the new year. In just 2 and a half months I will be 45 years old, an age I thought of as ancient when I was a callow youth.

At 19, I was 200 pounds, solid like rock. At 6' 2" and a trim and fit body, I was a pleasing sight to the eyes (so I am told) with a head ful of light brown curls and eyes of dark blue.

SIGH

Now I am fighting to get down to 240 pounds so I can be mearly heavy instead of clinicly obese.

I have dropped a total of 54 pounds since last April 25th, when I totaly revised my life style and changed my approach to food.

I do not think I could have done it so well without the support and encouragement of all of the people I see posting on the various weigh-in threads. THANKS

Now I will need you guys to really get behind me as I make the push to get to 240 (15 pounds away) by my Birthday in early March.

Good luck and G-d bless to everyone in their efforts to lead a healthier life this year


----------



## Constance (Jan 5, 2006)

Good for you, my friend! 

My daughter is the same height as I am, 5' 8", and a very lovely woman, but weighs around 350 lbs. She is only 33, has a family history of diabetes on her dad's side, but doesn't seem to care.
She is so sensitive about her weight that I'm afraid to say anything because I don't want to hurt her feelings, but I do worry.

Do any of you all have some suggestions about this issue? I would love to see her feeling healthier and having a better self-image, but I'm not sure there is anything I can do.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Jan 6, 2006)

I've shared my "story" here before, but perhaps a recap is in order.  After working in the kitchen literally my entire working life, my career path took a little detour thru the credit card industry.  When the restaurant where I was the kitchen manager closed, I decided to try something different and took a job in banking.  During that time my weight slowly ballooned from around 190 to well over 275!  You'd think being surrounded by food all day would make you fat, but it was just the opposite- in the kitchen I spent my whole day on my feet moving around.  Eight hour shifts chained to a desk was disasterous; within 6 months I'd packed on 50 pounds!

For me the first step was overcoming denial.  How can a 5'9" & 275lb + man deny he's fat?  It wasn't as hard as it seems.  The first pounds felt like they came on gradually, at the time.  As some of my clothes got too tight, I started wearing my bigger stuff.  As that got too small, I rationalized that I needed some new stuff anyhow.  And all the while I just tended to focus on my face in the mirror, not my body.

That worked up until about 255 or so.  The first great blow came when I moved to a better paying job at another bank where I needed professional atire.  I ended up having to buy a few pairs of slacks with a 46" waist!  Having worn a 32 for most of my life, that was humiliating.  The final straw came when I saw my ID photo, complete with several chins.  I was starting to look like my dad.

The thing that ultimately save me was Dr. Robert Atkin's book, "New Diet Revolution."  I realize his low carb eating method is controversial, but nothing else helped me in the slightest.  I dropped 20 pounds per month without ever being hungry, simultaneously lowering my BP and increasing every heart health indicator there is.  

The final peice of the puzzle was exercise.  As a really fat guy I couldn't do anything physical at all, but once I hit 220 I bought Matt Furey's "Combat Conditioning" DVD & book set.  Doing sets of 100 Hindu squats and 20 Hindu pushups, I eventually got down to 185.  I'm still not totally where I want to be, but I finally have confidence that I can reach my goal.  No, actually it's more than that- I have faith in myself.  Yes, there are setbacks and times I fall short, but when I feel weak I look at my "fat pants" still hanging in the closet.  And I check in here at DC!

Oh yeah- while I won't say that four or five years was totally wasted, I'm glad to be back in the restaurant biz!


----------



## jkath (Jan 6, 2006)

spice & Rob - way to go guys - I'm cheering you on!!

Constance, regarding your daughter....
As her mom, you need to do what you've always done...tell her what's best for her. Don't worry about hurting her feelings. Think about the hurt if she were hospitalized because of her weight. Could it be that in her mind she's rationalizing that everything's fine, because her mom's okay with it?
I think you need to be straightforward with her. She'll no doubt get really ticked off, but it will be because she knows you are right, and that you're doing it because you love her very much. Eventually she'll come around...kids always do.
This may be the push she's needing so desperately.

As for you, pds may be onto something - swimming, even if it's treading water, could help! Do you suppose your insurance co would pay for a jacuzzi of sorts to keep up your health?


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 6, 2006)

i would like to share my success on the south beach diet.

today is my birthday (60- )...........

on this day in 2004, i began the diet. i weighed in at 244.5 on that day.
on this day, 2005, i was 204.......i held my own all this past year, going as low as 194 for twenty minutes or so along the line.... 

today, i weighed in at 201.2- can't ask for a better maintenance job than that! 
LT


----------



## pdswife (Jan 6, 2006)

That's wonderful Lucky!
Keep up the good work!


----------



## Maidrite (Jan 6, 2006)

Ok You All are Shrimps ! Here I am needing to lose weight to get on the Biggest Loser  ! OK THIS IS SHARE TIME ! I was 537 pounds, I have melted to a mere 493 and still melting ! only another 93 pounds and I will be small enough to be on the Biggest Loser !  And You thought you had Problems !  Next   Make Me a Water Shakened Not Stirred ! Put a Diaper on me and send me to Japan !


----------



## jkath (Jan 6, 2006)

Maidrite, you so rock. Down 44 lbs and going! Are you really going to try out for that show? That would be awesome if you could! I think it's the greatest premise out there, showing people that they need to lose weight the real way, without surgery, and with the support of those around them.

I applaud you for telling us about yourself. You are a gem.


----------



## kyles (Jan 7, 2006)

Constance, if your daughter uses the internet, try telling her about a website called 3 fat chicks (www.3fatchicks.com) It's really helped. This thread is great, but there all they are about is weight loss. There are plenty of ladies 300lb or over there. You could try leaving Dr Phils Weight Loss Solution book lying around, that helped me a lot.

My mum used to mention my weight to me, and it just drove me further into denial. One day it just clicked in my head that being 262lbs probably wasn't great, and I started eating healthily and a month later began to exercise.

I would be inclined to try the sneaky approach, or use real life examples to make it less intimidating, but without being preachy. Chances are deep down she is deeply unhappy with her size, but doesn't know where to start. I know I felt like that. I sincerely thought having a gastric bypass or lap band was my only option. It wasn't until I joined 3 fat chicks and saw lots of fat people losing naturally that I realised I could do it too.


----------



## Maidrite (Jan 7, 2006)

I of course would like to be perfect, but I am not. I love who I am and believe that I can improve myself, I am glad that I am on the right way, I have never been thin and won't say I have but I have been in much better shape and will again. I have all of you to meet and am looking forward to it, weather I am 493 or 230 pounds, but I can't lose them over night. And Yes I would like to be on the show! we shall see, Jorge G or John C are who I am ready to be. I would love to act sometime. Barbara would tell you I am a character already !     Let the melting begin !


----------



## nikkiww (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi All,

I am new to the site.  I found you by accident while doing a yahoo search.

I am trying to lose weight.  I have over 100 lbs to lose.  I've been struggling with weight loss the last 10 years.  I went on a birth control shot last year and gained 30 lbs in about 3 months and it just ruined my body (I'm no longer on it).

So, I did a cleanse and it seems like I've been more myself. So, I'm going to give weight loss another try.

I had problems in the evening with kind of what I called food anxiety.  I have a feeling it was stress building up and I would overeat.  I would get this rush of energy and feel like I needed to eat regardless of if I was hungry.

I was thinking today that unfortunately I had psyched myself out and come to believe in that energy and feel like it was going to happen. I set up myself up for failure all the time and now I totally realize that I put so much negativity around losing the weight that it just snowballed into this really bad thing.

So, for this year, my goal is to be more positive about myself and losing this weight.  I will no longer accept that I will have this anxiety and start reprogramming my thoughts.  I will now accept that I will lose weight and exercise so I can feel better and let go of this excess weight.  And, I'm not going to get down on myself if occasionally I want things that aren't normally on my diet.  And I'm going to watch my portions and listen to my body and eat slower (you would think I was going to catch on fire I eat so fast).

So, thanks for sharing your struggles and triumphs and I wish that all of you will achieve your goals this year.

Thanks for listening


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 8, 2006)

I think the last time I shared my weight here I was around 210 pounds.  Although we didn't exactly do it the right way (we ran out of food and were down to 1 small meal a day--don't worry, we're doing better now, and payday is in 5 days), James and I have both lost weight.  I was down to 196 by New Year's.  I have gained 2 pounds and weigh 198 now, but I am determined not to ever go over 200 again.  Hopefully I will be able to share many more losses with you all this year.

 Barbara


----------



## Rob Babcock (Jan 8, 2006)

I think the exercise part of the equation is very important- it simply makes you feel good.  And feeling good is the reason we want to lose weight in the first place, isn't it?  Sure, looks/vanity is a factor, too, but health is what prompted me to try.

Feeling healthy is a great feeling.  If you do enough excerise to feel fit, you'll go a long ways towards feeling comfortable in your skin no matter what your weight.


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Jan 8, 2006)

Nikki, I dela with the evening temptations by chowing down on  Jello sugar free Jello.  You can eat it all night long and not gain an ounce.  Welcome to the thread, we are here for support: to give and to get.!


----------



## Sandyj (Jan 8, 2006)

Oh my goodness....I've read all these posts, and here's what I "get" from the words you've all written - you are all LOVELY people. I wish you all lived in my town, and I could see you every day and say hi and give you a really big hug and a wish for each day ....from me....

Kyles - I visited your recommended website and joined (3fatchicks) - thank you for the recommendation. You know what, its almost as nice as this one!

Take care everybody. Me and my 19 year old daughter are starting our official "South Beach" tomorrow. I'm 145 and hope to try to get back to 130....but you know what? The most important thing of all for me is just to be healthy and teach my girls that, too.


----------



## kyles (Jan 10, 2006)

Excellent, hope to see you there! I have lost another pound and am at 200 lbs!!! I can't wait to see 199!!!

Nikki, I have lost weight (62 lbs) by staying positive and eating a balanced diet and exercising a lot. I still eat "fun" things, just not often. I still have about the same to lose.

Being positive is the best thing, and I am so pleased that is your resolution. You will do well!!!


----------



## Rob Babcock (Jan 10, 2006)

Wow, that's great, Kyles!  62 lbs is a lot.  Sounds like it won't be long til you're where you want to be.


----------



## licia (Jan 10, 2006)

I really bit the bullet today and joined a fitness center. I've decided that for the next 3 months - that will be my JOB - working out - in the pool and the equipment that will be good for my back without hurting it. Also, I'm going to eat things that are good for me. It looks like we are off to a good start with this thread and hope we all have good results in the new year. I need to lose at least 30 lbs and hope some of my meds will be unnecessary after I've lost that. I did the water routine today and was surprised that my back was quite agile (and after a week at the farm doing much bending, etc). Good luck to all of us!


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Jan 12, 2006)

Well folks, I am down to 252. My lightest in lord knows how long.  My goal is to be 240 by March 11 (my 45th birthday).

After that I will be ten pounds from my goal of 230.  I know that sound heavy but I am 6'2" and big of build even when lean.

When I get to 230, I will have lost 80 pounds from my peak weight.

I wish everyone the very best.  Those who do not have to battle weight can not possibly understand the battle it is to loose the weight and then keep it off.  Diet (and by this I mean the way you eat and what you eat, not some plan out of a book) is only part of the equation.  Activity is only part of the equation.  The part so many miss is the mental part: the will power, the self image, the desire.

This is what makes this thread and its sisters so important: the encouragement, the cheering on, the people that share the struggle and the experience.
Thanks


----------



## Rob Babcock (Jan 13, 2006)

True- constant vigilance is the price of being thin.


----------



## Constance (Jan 14, 2006)

*daughter*

Kyles & Jkath, thank you for the advice about my daughter, but I don't think that will work. Her husband reminds her every day about her weight. They have a pretty volatal relationship, and her only real joy is in her little boy. 
She and I had a hard time after I left and divorced her dad, and it's only been since her little boy was born that we have re-bonded. I can't to do anything to jeopardize the relationship we have now. 
I did mention to her once the by-pass surgery that a friend of ours had, and she said she had considered that, but...the reason she was fat was that she loved to eat, and she wasn't willing to give that up.
What could I say?


----------



## kyles (Jan 15, 2006)

Constance, I am not quite sure why you don't think my approach will work.........I adore food (um this is a cooking site LOL) and I conciously decided, that although I met every criteria going for free weight loss surgery paid for my the state (I am in the UK) I could not do that. 

I adore food, my eating plan contains real food, no mush, no liquid, no supplements, just food. Chocolate, cheese, pasta, everything is there, but in moderation, weighed out and planned. It only takes about 6 weeks to get used to measuring and planning, by which time a routine has set in and it becomes part of your life.

You wouldn't even know by the way I eat that I am on a permanent life changing diet.

Gastric bypass surgery might work for some, and for some people it's completely justified, if they have urgent medical needs and have to get the weight off.

For most of us, it's not necessary. It's also potentially dangerous, and it does mean your body no longer will be getting the nutrients you need and you will have to supplement your diet with pills f.o.r.e.v.e.r. Which is not only inconvenient, but expensive.

There is no easy way to lose the weight, but what I think your daughter needs is to meet other people, and three fat chicks are full of em, who adore food and have found away to incorporate real food that they love into their eating plans, and lose weight.

If you keep telling yourself it can't be done, what hope does she have of believing that it can?

And her little boy, what better time than now to learn how to eat healthily so he never has the same battle, children of obese parents are far more likely to have the same problems. 

I'm sorry to be harsh, but my own mother told me surgery was my only option, and that without it I would always be overweight, and here I am. 63 lbs lighter and now in onederland for the first time in my adult life!

if you pick your timing, and not make it confrontational, I don't see how you can fail..........you obviously want to try something to help, that's why you posted here, I don't think surgery sounds like the answer for her, just like it wasn't for me.


----------



## TXguy (Jan 19, 2006)

For those of y'all who didn't see my Dec. post, I've repeated it for your convenience here.

I am 5' 10", am active at home (calithenics, weights, running, walking, etc.)
And since the middle of July, I have averaged 140 lbs. 

Perhaps that's helped by the fact that I am 17 yr. old.

I just weighed this morning, and the results are: 139 lbs.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 19, 2006)

txguy, where have you and your sister's been? Haven't seen Grace and Cam on her in a while either.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 19, 2006)

Yes.. where oh where have our young friends dissapeared too?


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Jan 19, 2006)

ratzaphatzen skinny kids


----------



## TXguy (Jan 21, 2006)

Something happened and they can't be on here anymore. Same thing with me, except I got a break and can get back on.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 21, 2006)

Hi, I am new to this site...I also made a January commitment to remove some extra poundage.  As I have tried this many, many, many times in the past 4 years, I decided I needed some extra support.  I, with the encouragement of my superfab hubby, decided to invest in a personal trainer for this entire year.  A serious investment that I am confident will pay off.  I am 5'6.5" and currently at 184 lbs.  I had major surgery in May and am very thankful to be alive today.  I have had no energy for a long time and have fought food cravings that at times I think are controlling me.  Now, I am looking forward to  getting healthy and strong.  

My trainer says I have to focus on nutrition and weight training primarily and on cardio training secondary.  I have a deep desire to be successful and wish all of you beginning a program this year tons of success for yourselves as well!  

Next year, I will be a healthier, leaner, more energetic Jenny!!  YAHOO!!!


----------



## Rob Babcock (Jan 22, 2006)

Good luck to you, Jenny. You've got the advantages on your side: a supportive spouse, a personal trainer, and most importantly a strong committment and desire to succeed.


----------



## licia (Jan 22, 2006)

Jenny, I'm sure you will meet your goals. It is hard to make such committments, but I decided to put myself first for three months and get as healthy as possible - not that 3 months will do it, but will give me a good start and time to form very good habits.  I can't get a personal trainer for the year, but am getting one by the hour when I need one.  Even in just 2 weeks I can tell a difference in the way I feel. My body actuall feels different. We do have to make our health a way of life - and other things fall into place.


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Jan 25, 2006)

I'M DOWN TO 250!!!!!!  a loss of nearly 60 pounds!!!!!  Only 20 more to go for my first goal!!!!!!


----------



## Sandyj (Jan 25, 2006)

Not doing so well. Up 3 lbs (all in the face). Bugger.


----------



## MJ (Jan 25, 2006)

SpiceUmUp said:
			
		

> I'M DOWN TO 250!!!!!! a loss of nearly 60 pounds!!!!! Only 20 more to go for my first goal!!!!!!


 
*WOW!* 

Way to go SpiceUmUp! I look forward to your first goal post.


----------



## kyles (Jan 26, 2006)

Well done. I have been stuck at 199 for a couple of weeks, but it took so long to get here, that I really don't care!!! My inches are whizzing down again, and everything is falling into place.

Well done Spice, between us we have lost 123 pounds, that's a whole small person!!!


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

GREAT, job Spice!!


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 26, 2006)

SpiceUmUp said:
			
		

> I'M DOWN TO 250!!!!!!  a loss of nearly 60 pounds!!!!!  Only 20 more to go for my first goal!!!!!!



*Way to go Spice! *

That is truly awesome and so encouraging to us all, especially to those like me who just started their weight loss plan this year!


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Jan 27, 2006)

It is sobering to think that I have lost more pounds than my 5 year old weighs.

Kyles, keep it going, we are doing GREAT
SandyJ Keep the faith!


----------



## Rob Babcock (Jan 29, 2006)

You're wise not to panick, Kyles.  Plateaus occur no matter how diligent you are.  The body occasionally "freaks out" as you lose the weight and decides to put on the breaks until it's convinced to part with the fat.  But the scale will start moving again.

I'm pretty sure you already knew that, though.  And as you said, if the scale isn't moving but you're losing inches, then you're still accomplishing what you set out to do.


----------



## kyles (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks for the encouragement Rob. Having been at this for a year now, I no longer panic at plateaus. It feels hard work losing all the time, I can almost feel my body sigh for relief when we stick for a while.

I used to panic at plateaus, but now I see them as all part of the process.

I went to look at a new gym today, it's very cute, very swish, and not much dearer than the one I use now, and sooooooooo much better!


----------



## Alix (Jan 30, 2006)

I should probably post this in either Venting or the Have you exercised thread but I'm here so....

I am puppysitting this week and I am finding it really tough to get on the treadmill with him around. He is good sitting beside me at the computer, good out for a walk, but lordy I am scared to start up the machine with him around. I think he would get hurt! And I feel bad kenneling him so I can do my walk. Phooey!


----------

